# Central Texas field trip



## Drachenjager (Jun 16, 2007)

Graham and I went out lookign around today. We released a mature male back where it came from and scoped out the Ts there. This is a small colony of Ts and Graham said there are no others around there just in this small plot about 3/4 acre at the most probably 1/2 acre. 
A few pics of burrows and some of the Ts. the real dark one is the mature male, the last pic is of the 2 females we got out of the burrows. These are very very docile. probably too docile for thier own good


----------



## syndicate (Jun 16, 2007)

wow beautiful aphonopelmas there!nice pics


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow..really nice! They are gorgeous.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 16, 2007)

yeah they are really docile too. they are a very isolated colony . it blows my mind.


----------



## Gsc (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow Gary- The pictures came out AWESOME.  I love the sequence of the tarantula coming out of the burrow...I didn't even realize that you were snapping pictures.  It was a great day- we saw tarantulas, widows, and scolopendra heros.... couldn't ask for much more.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 16, 2007)

Gsc said:


> Wow Gary- The pictures came out AWESOME.  I love the sequence of the tarantula coming out of the burrow...I didn't even realize that you were snapping pictures.  It was a great day- we saw tarantulas, widows, and scolopendra heros.... couldn't ask for much more.


and even found a good place to eat lol

maybe we should take a pair from there to Dave M. i am pretty interested to know what the heck they are lol ...


----------



## Tacoman (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome they look great to i wish i lived down there and could just go out and see these T.s nope i live in the cold canada lol... Really good pics though!


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Gsc (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice... maybe next time we're in the area we'll grab one for Dave to ID.... The adults are on the smaller side and the males look different from the regular seen A. hentzi and/or A. anax mature males.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 18, 2007)

Gsc said:


> Nice... maybe next time we're in the area we'll grab one for Dave to ID.... The adults are on the smaller side and the males look different from the regular seen A. hentzi and/or A. anax mature males.


most all aphonopelma are on the smaller size compared to that big anax you got me lol


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jun 19, 2007)

I cant believe yall went without me.   



J/K.  Thanks for sharing the pics!  Yall really need to come my way sometime, its awesome easy hunting.  Plus, forget docile.  I swear our Ts think they are big mean Asians, hehe.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 19, 2007)

Texas Blonde said:


> I cant believe yall went without me.
> 
> 
> 
> J/K.  Thanks for sharing the pics!  Yall really need to come my way sometime, its awesome easy hunting.  Plus, forget docile.  I swear our Ts think they are big mean Asians, hehe.


where are you now ? didnt you move ?


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jun 19, 2007)

Im still living in Odessa.  Im going to move to Alpine in December, hopefully.  Parents are being dicks about it right now, but it should work out.  I was going to move to College Station, but I had to retake Chem (I have no math skills) so I couldnt get into A&M.  

The rowdy Ts I am talking about are the Carlsbad Greens, thats what Dave has ID'd most of ours as.  Ill have a couple at Acon for the door prizes.


----------



## Gsc (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Sky- Yes, Dave mentioned that y'all have 2 species of Aphonopelmas on your ranch out there.  I had found one of those Carlsbad Greens (aka Texas Greys) south of Alpine/Ft Davis last year...had no clue what it was... I was suprised to hear that the "Carlsbad Greens" ranged that far south... but heck- Dave knows what he's talking about.  

Your friend,
Graham


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jun 20, 2007)

Gsc said:


> Hey Sky- Yes, Dave mentioned that y'all have 2 species of Aphonopelmas on your ranch out there.  I had found one of those Carlsbad Greens (aka Texas Greys) south of Alpine/Ft Davis last year...had no clue what it was... I was suprised to hear that the "Carlsbad Greens" ranged that far south... but heck- Dave knows what he's talking about.
> 
> Your friend,
> Graham


Ive found them in alot of surprising places, though I would have to refer to Dave for a positive ID.  The range of these spiders makes me think that alot of the listed species are invalid, and were described poorly.  I can give you some more locality info on them if you want, but Im not going to post my findings in public, lol.  (Wow, that felt cool to say, hehe.)

/Sky

BTW, Im going in to be in San Antonio the first weekend of July, on a pre Acon trip.  If youll be in Austin, let me know, Id love to go on a couple field trips.  -S.S.


----------

